# cookware in CP?



## travelling-man

Is there anywhere in central Portugal that stocks an especially good range of cast iron and/or stainless steel cookware?

Someone told me Portugal is particularly good for cast iron ware but I have no idea why. :confused2:


----------



## canoeman

Because it was used extensively on the open fires, wood ranges and bread ovens but Le Crueset it isn't I've never had any problems finding cookware the cast iron often in shops that sell stoves or hardware strangely, but stainless steel cookware even in the small local homeware shops, Lidls when they do it, supermarkets, don't know your area well enough, but some really excellent shops in Coimbra.


----------



## travelling-man

I haven't seen much here in Figueiro Dos Vinhos so maybe a trip to Coimbra will be in order.

Thanks.


----------



## canoeman

I'll PM some directions or there's always Amazon


----------



## travelling-man

Thanks.

I tried both ebay & amazon but all the ones I tried say they won't deliver to Portugal because of postage costs...... I'm willing to pay but they say no. Damn silly really.

In fairness, I could buy an ordinary pan online but I want good quality rather than cheap and good quality also means heavy which takes us back to square one. :confused2:


----------



## canoeman

Lakeland will deliver and M&S


----------



## travelling-man

I'll look into that as well...... thanks


----------



## siobhanwf

Lakeland charge only £7.50 per order so make sure you order well!


----------



## siobhanwf

Le Creuset® 27cm Cast Iron Oval Casseroles in casseroles at the home of creative kitchenware, Lakeland

Le Creuset® 26cm Cast Iron Round Casseroles in casseroles at the home of creative kitchenware, Lakeland


also worthwhile looking at www.crafond.co.uk available in portugal 
but their website not working at presnet....i will find out the distributor for you.
I have bought several and am so pleased with them. Changed as my age old Le Creuset was proving too heavy for me!!


----------



## travelling-man

What I'm after is a Susan proof 12 or 12 1/2 inch cast iron or stainless steel frying pan........ Susan proof because every time she gets her hands on a pan, she scrubs it to within an inch of it's life and completely stuffs up the non stick surface. 

It's fine if I do the washing up or we use the dishwasher but it only takes a couple of doses of Susan and is ruined for life! 

I figure if I can get a good quality cast iron or stainless steel version then it'll be susan proof! LOL!

Oh and it needs to for use on an electric stove.


----------



## siobhanwf

The crafond ones only needs SOAKING and even if it has been burnt it lifts off!!!!!


----------



## escapos

Tomar market, friday, large selection.


----------



## siobhanwf

escapos said:


> Tomar market, friday, large selection.



YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!! just a bit too far for me to drive as there is just one piece I need.

But worthwhile for travelling-man


----------



## escapos

OMG, it´s an hour from you M8 LOL, I drove from Penela to Braga yesterday and back to look at a quad for half an hour and decided not to buy it, that´s a 4 hour round trip!

Have a day out in Tomar and enjoy the market atmosphere its lovely, you never know you might buy more than one thing ROFL


----------



## siobhanwf

escapos said:


> OMG, it´s an hour from you M8 LOL, I drove from Penela to Braga yesterday and back to look at a quad for half an hour and decided not to buy it, that´s a 4 hour round trip!
> 
> Have a day out in Tomar and enjoy the market atmosphere its lovely, you never know you might buy more than one thing ROFL



Less than an hour. But I already know tomar...we were up near Coimbra (half an hour from there) two weeks ago to look at a Kawasaki Eliminator 600 Trike....and bought it!!!


----------



## travelling-man

Well worth it for me & I'll try to get there this week if I don't get waylaid by those sneaky other things that always manage to divert my attention. LOL


----------



## escapos

Kawasaki Eliminator 600 Trike....and bought it!!!

Jealous now, 
have you got any pics you can share


----------



## escapos

sneaky other things that always manage to divert my attention. LOL 

Know what you mean by that, sometimes it takes all day to just get a bit of shoppin in


----------



## escapos

I´m after a couple of these, 1 for me and one for my lovely wife






or similar of course, rode some new ones at a shop up north.


----------



## travelling-man

and ain't it a ****** when you get home & realise you've forgotten the essentials such as milk, coffee & whisky!


----------



## escapos

Too true, I am much more forgetful since being here, maybe because of not having to think so much, I always remember the booze tho and cannot drink beer anymore as tolerance is too high now, again


----------



## redwolf

Hey TM, need me to bring some stuff from RSA?? Looking for some potjie pots? or something from Bauwer? No issues

I am bringing a full set of Potjie pots.
Point of interest, whats the braai situation there? I would expect it to be quite prolific? Can you buy Weber there, must be able to?


----------



## travelling-man

Kind of you to offer buddy but I'm well kitted out with potjies thanks.

Quite a choice of braiis out here but a lot are fairly cheap & cheerful...... Lots of online shopping available here compared to RSA so things like Webers are available.

My plan is to build my own one though as I want it to be a hot & cold smoker as well.


----------



## siobhanwf

Hi Redwolf


We bought our Portuguese BBQ from a local manufacturer. 
If you want to see the kind of thing they make.... M. A. FORNOS

You can have any combination in red brick including an oven!

Best thing we ever bought


----------



## redwolf

siobhanwf said:


> Hi Redwolf
> 
> 
> We bought our Portuguese BBQ from a local manufacturer.
> If you want to see the kind of thing they make.... M. A. FORNOS
> 
> You can have any combination in red brick including an oven!
> 
> Best thing we ever bought


Many thanks, had a look at the web site, got some really nice stuff on there, nothing like a built in braai!!!


----------



## siobhanwf

redwolf said:


> Many thanks, had a look at the web site, got some really nice stuff on there, nothing like a built in braai!!!




Ours in in use at least from April to November and as the area is closed in much of the winter too.

They were also happy to build around a gas BBQ for us as well.

Maybe a proper Braai should be in order next summer.....


----------



## canoeman

We included a bottled gas 5 burner-oven stove as well, let them build for you individual elements surprisingly heavy.


----------



## paramonte

here

louca


----------



## jessicabraham

Guide my friend to get the best cookware in cp. It would be a great help for her.


----------

